# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا >  طراحی محیط گرافیکی بالا با جاوا

## st@rter

با سلام
در برنامه نویسی کیوت این قابلیت هستش که با کد های css بتونی به هر جای برنامه استایل بدی آیا در جاوا هم چنین قابلیتی هستش

----------


## abdoullah.aberi

سلام دوستان برنامه نویس

بله چنین قابلیتی در جاوا وجود داره و شما میتونین با استفاده از JavaFX این کار رو انجام بدین و کد های CSS و HTML رو استفاده کنی

اینم مطلبی راجع بع JavaFX 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JavaFX

----------


## st@rter

آیا آموزشی در این مورد هستش چون در کیوت این کار خسلی راحت هستش ولی فکر کنم در جاوا نباشه

----------


## kingtak

اونی که زیاده کتاب و آموزشه برای جاوا(برعکس کیوت :لبخند گشاده!: )

این ها نمونه هایی از کنترل هایی هستش که با Javafx در اختیارت میذاره.در ضمن خودت هم میتونی کنترل سفارشی خودت رو بسازی:
javafx_samples-8u40-ea-b22-windows-20_jan_2015.zip

از این لینک هم میتونی آموزش هاشو پیدا کنی:
http://docs.oracle.com/javase/8/java...chnologies.htm

این هم چند تا کتاب:
http://it-ebooks.info/tag/javafx/

----------


## st@rter

آیا راحل های اسونتری نیست.
مثلا دکمه رو روی فرم بذاریم و بتونیم راحت براش استایل نویسی کنیم

----------


## kingtak

با  JavaFX Scene Builder  میتونی این کار رو انجام بدی. :لبخند:

----------


## st@rter

adssd.jpg
میخوام فرم از این حالت خشک بودن در بیاد

----------


## abdoullah.aberi

سلام دوستان برنامه نویس
تو یه جاوا یه چیزی هست به اسم Look And Feel که شما میتونی تم و اسکین هایه مختلفی رو برنامه ست کنین الان شما داری از Nimbus استفاده میکنی یه سرچ بزن توی گوگل انواع و اقسام look and feel رو برات میاره من خودم پیشنهاد میکنم WebLaf رو امتحان کنی پشیمون نمیشی

----------


## dasssnj

من هم  syntetica را پیشنهاد می کنم . به زحمت نسخه ی پرو را پیدا کردم .  (قبلا توی انجمن گذاشتم : https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?466658)

----------


## st@rter

آیا آموزشی نیست که طریقه استفاده از این تم ها رو بده یا آموزش استفاده از JavaFX Scene Builder 2.0

----------


## tanzadeh7

یه نگاهی به اینجا و اینجا بنداز

----------

